# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  راست چین شدن App

## fakhravari

flutter_localizations:
sdk : flutter

اینو به dependencies اضافه کن و متد main هم به شکلی که توی عکس هست تعییر بده


localizationsDelegates: [
GlobalMaterialLocalizations.delegate,
GlobalWidgetsLocalizations.delegate,
GlobalCupertinoLocalizations.delegate,
],
supportedLocales: [
Locale('fa', 'IR'),
],
locale: Locale('fa', 'IR'),

اپ همیشه راست چین میشه

----------

